# Barely ate after travel



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Alright, so we made it our destination and I got Penny all set up in her travel cage. We were in the same room last night, I heard her eating and wheeling and seemingly pretty active. But when I woke up this morning, she had only eaten 20 kibbles of her food, she normally eats between 70 to 100 on any given night. We have a thermostat set in her cage, it's at 79. I checked to make sure it was working and it's all good. I know that hedgehogs really can't go long without eating. Is this to be expected after 12 hours in the car?

She did get carsick, just a little bit. I gave her some water on the drive and I took her out for a moment to make sure she was okay when we got here. 

I have baby food on hand in case this happens more than once and will syringe feed if necessary. 

I also put food in her t-shirt she is sleeping in so that she can eat without having to get up is she wants.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Penny is probably just stressed from the traveling. 12 hours is a long time! Not eating as much, as well as some green poo, is normal for a day or two after traveling. Also, hedgehogs are usually more active when they're stressed, and will wheel a lot, almost frantically. 

If she still doesn't eat a lot tonight, I would try to syringe feed her, just so she doesn't have an empty stomach. You could probably feed her the baby food too along with her kibble, just in small amounts so you don't irritate her tummy more. It's a good sign that's she's drinking water. Good luck!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

No green poop though! All her poops looked normal this morning.

It was a long drive for everyone. I wish I could have left her but it just wasn't possible. I heard her eating not to long ago. I left some food in her sleeping area. Probably just a few kibbles but better than nothing. 

Thanks. I am going to give her some of the baby food tomorrow morning if she doesn't eat as much again tonight. I really wanted to avoid new treats while on vacation to give her as much stability as possible.


----------

